# A portrait



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

Admitedly not my strongpoint and I prefer landscapes, but I had a go at a watercolour portrait using photographs and imagination. The subject is Colonel T.E.Lawrence, ie, Lawrence of Arabia. Here are the initial sketch and the finished work. ( I may do a bit more finishing somewhere along the line.)


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It's a wonderful portrait. I do think the eye on the left (looking at it - not his left) is a bit off thou. I could never do as well so who am I to talk.


----------



## Desdichado (May 26, 2016)

TerryCurley said:


> It's a wonderful portrait. I do think the eye on the left (looking at it - not his left) is a bit off thou. I could never do as well so who am I to talk.


You might be right Terry and I welcome the comment, but it's only a practise attempt so I'll leave it. At least I can claim it's original. Done a little bit of touching up and stuck a simulated frame on it. The National Portrait Gallery haven't been in touch yet. :wink:


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

It looks good now. You are very talented.


----------

